# Using guitar transducer for bouzouki



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

I am in the process of building a Bouzouki. I want to use it with my sound system....If I use a guitar under the bridge transducer and make the Bouzouki bridge wider to accept the transducer...Will it work????????? Lab....If not what are the alternatives.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

is a bouzouki a type of weapon? or is it that thing they use on hockey rinks....


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Actually, its a new medication to make people smarter..........Try some


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

whoa awesome! Where can I get this "magic smartness" drug!!??!!? 


I was joking buddy


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Same Here


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

If you haven't already routed the slot for an under saddle transducer (UST) you may want to consider using a sound board transducer (SBT), such as the K&K Mini. 

The SBT style of pickup has a much more natural sound than the UST type. The only downside of using an SBT is that they are more prone to feedback if you are playing at extremely high stage volume.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yup, the K&K works great in my bouzouki (www.houseguitars.com). As with any acoustic pick-up, a pre-amp/DI can smooth out the sound a bit. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

GuitaristZ said:


> is a bouzouki a type of weapon? or is it that thing they use on hockey rinks....





Lab123 said:


> Actually, its a new medication to make people smarter..........Try some


:bow: smart-ass.


----------

